# Sticky  Frequently Asked Questions - Heat Press and Heat Transfers Forum: New here? Read Me



## Solmu

Q: What is this plastisol I keep hearing about?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3770
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5690

Q: Sounds great, where can I buy some?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4095
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

Q: Where do I find plastisol transfers in Canada?

Q: Where do I find plastisol transfers in the EU?

Q: What is DuraCotton?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t6315.html

Q: What size heat press should I buy?

Q: What size heat press did *you* buy?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t5417.html

Q: I accidentally got plastisol / a transfer / vinyl on my heat press - how do I clean it off?

Q: What type of heat press should I buy?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t11246.html

Q: Which press (and other equipment) should I buy?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t9682.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t3085.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10860.html

Q: What is a teflon sheet?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t11220.html

Q: Are there tools I can use to line up my transfers on shirts?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t14344.html
[I believe there was a thread about Mark's perfect transfers tool: that thread should be posted here]

Q: Any opinions on the monkey press?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t21030.html

Q: I'm thinking about getting into rhinestones?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t7312.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t25584.html


----------



## Solmu

Note: This list is incomplete, you can help the forums by contributing to it! Have a favourite heat transfer thread? Post it up!

The above threads are not necessarily definitive, I'm sure there are other great threads on the topics. So if you have better threads that answer the above questions, feel free to post those too.

We want a few of the best threads on each topic, so when better examples are found we can replace the weaker ones with those.


----------



## Twinge

What transfer paper is best? (Another; short and simple)
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t19557.html

Why is my image turning yellowish/green after pressing?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t16387.html


----------



## Twinge

What's the difference between pigmented inks and dye-based inks?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t23066.html

(I think Lou did another thread that was similar a while back that may be a little more in-depth, but the pictures give a pretty good idea.)


----------



## Jasonda

What kind of transfer paper should I use?
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t6297.html
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t2874.html
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t8729.html

What features should I look for in a heat press (other than size)?
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p53348-post6.html

How much room do I need for a heat press?
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t7111.html

Can I cut around the design on my inkjet transfer with a vinyl cutter?
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t7548.html

Can plastisol transfers be made with process color?
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t6521.html


----------



## Rodney

*Q: *Which transfer paper should I use to get good results? 
*Q:* What's the best transfer paper for my home printer?
*Q:* How can I get transfer paper without that residue around the image?
*
Please read: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/best-transfer-paper/*


----------



## Thorah

Where do I find plastisol transfers in the EU?
I hope this helps.

Heat Transfers, Transferpapier, Transferpersen en Transferpersen Groothandel Vrielink Transfers Import/Export
www.stahls.de


----------



## kenemrehan

Which printer is good for inkjet transfers? I have a HP 8500A is this good for inkjet tranfers Thanks


----------



## angle

thanks for all of these.


----------



## only in america

Hello from BEAUTIFUL Jacksonville Fl. I am trying to find heat transfer SCRAMBLED EGGS TO PUT ON THE BIBS OF CUSTOM CAPS. I NEED ALL COLORS, GOLD , RED, BLACK, WHITE, SILVER. HELP! BE NICE, I,M A BRAND NEW NEWBIE


----------



## only in america

PEACE TO ALL OF YOU: I AM TRYING TO FIND HEAT TRANSFER SCRAMBLED EGGS FOR CUSTOM MADE CAPS, ALL COLORS [email protected] thanks yall


----------



## JaimeAragon

Im about to start a small business in making customer shirts and was planning on buying a heat pressure but I head about a printer that prints out our images and can transfer them right a way


----------



## Hoystr

So I'm a newbie. I run a small football league. To help save costs and raise money by doing extra work we got a heat press. There is nobody within 25 miles that has one. So I wanted to know where to get precut vinyl. I tried looking at stahls but that website is hard to read. Are there any other places to get precut packs. Also it says 10 per pack. How many comes in apace? Is it a sheet full,of numbers? Is it 10 sheets? All the places I've been around with heat presses had individual precut , not sheets. I am not ready to get a cutter yet. Maybe in the future. Thanks


----------



## vwear

Hoystr said:


> So I'm a newbie. I run a small football league. To help save costs and raise money by doing extra work we got a heat press. There is nobody within 25 miles that has one. So I wanted to know where to get precut vinyl. I tried looking at stahls but that website is hard to read. Are there any other places to get precut packs. Also it says 10 per pack. How many comes in apace? Is it a sheet full,of numbers? Is it 10 sheets? All the places I've been around with heat presses had individual precut , not sheets. I am not ready to get a cutter yet. Maybe in the future. Thanks


I like Transfer Express. Make sure to make use of their "Speedy Air" delivery option. It's a free upgrade from their ground shipping price. They cut out my individual names last time, and numbers, too. 

Screen Printed Name, Number & Stock Transfers | Transfer Express


----------

